# Some people have no conscience



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Now then not a MKII story but a story that has really wound me up this morning.

My business partner has the new BMW 330 Coupe with 1600 miles on the clock.

This morning a woman (his neighbour) has reversed her range rover sport straight into it (he saw it all happen from indoors) and driven off. She knows she hit it because as she pulled away she stopped the range rover to take a look at the damage.

He unfortunately couldn't run out of the house as he was upstairs having just emerged from the shower.

Why are some people so bloody rude and ignorant. I reckon shes hoping no one saw her. The damage is quite bad apparently.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

What a nice neighbour :evil: :x

Hope he called the Police and reported it as a hit and run :wink:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

He is going to confront her tonight and if she starts denying it then yes he will contact the police.


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Make sure he takes photo's of the car in situ.

I'd ring the police and tell them what happened before confronting the neighbour.

So much for community spirit, eh?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Report it to the Police immediatly as a hit and run, waiting will do him no good at all. He should have been on the phone to them immediately.

If she is willing to drive off why should he give her the benefit of the doubt and an opportunity to admit to it.

Really pi**es me off things like this :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

Why can't people get some goddam respect :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree with all of you I would ring the poice the thing is he's so laid back

Im fuming more than h is and I don't even like BMW's :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> I agree with all of you I would ring the poice the thing is he's so laid back
> 
> Im fuming more than he is and I don't even like BMW's :wink:


Laid back is all very well until it costs you money and other people get away with it, kick him up the arse or call the police yourself.

If he leaves it much longer the Police question why he didn't call immediately


----------



## BMW330Ci (Apr 7, 2006)

Why doesn't he give her the benefit of the doubt, whilst also letting her know she has been clocked doing it.

ie Just pop a note through her door, saying.
Hi,
It's xxxx from number xx. I noticed you were in a hurry this morning when you reversed your Range Rover into my BMW330. Could you please let me have your insurance details this evening so that we can get this sorted.

Many Thanks,

It is not too sarcastic, whilst letting her know that you know - without being confrontational.

Call me naive, but that is what I'd do. (I'd be fuming though)


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

That's the best way of dealing with it. If she doesn't play ball he might have a problem though.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

She had the opportunity to do the right thing and chose not to, so iâ€™m afraid she only has her self to blame. 
Report the incident to the police immediately and also let the neighbours know what an arrogant dishonest individual she is.

The sickening truth about this kind of thing though is that she would probably take great exception to any defamation of character because she believes she has some kind of social standing. This type of arrogant attitude and double standards are becoming more and more common here in the UK.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd also report it to the police and insurance company and let them sort it out. I would also put something through the letter box too - her head.


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

He should call the doughnut lovers and his insurance company now and then bitch-slap her as soon as he sees her.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

You can't really give her any benefit of the doubt. The least she should have done is left a note on the car with contact details.

Mind you I'm sure she knew who the bmw belonged to, she should have come to his door straight away!!!


----------



## fluffekins (Jan 20, 2007)

My advice is to ensure you line up an independent witness, incase she denies it, which is a distinct possibility !


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Hit and Runs have to be reported within 24hrs I think. A 7.5ton delivery truck reversed into my house and drove off but fortunately a neighbor saw it all and left me a note. Call the Five-0 and let them know. Then called the delivery company who questioned the driver on his return (who denied it all obviously - I bet he thought his clutch control was brilliant while doing a hill start using my house as a brake). The company eventually admitted it and agreed to pay for the repair - they never asked me to stop any further prceedings with the police though.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Inform the police and let them and the insurance sort it out as she has no come back at all


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

Woman + Range Rover + prang up - Why doesn't that surprise me?
:twisted:


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

jbell said:


> Report it to the Police immediatly as a hit and run, waiting will do him no good at all. He should have been on the phone to them immediately.
> 
> If she is willing to drive off why should he give her the benefit of the doubt and an opportunity to admit to it.
> 
> ...


damn right!!


----------

